# Children and childbirth



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

Should children witness childbirth? 

Here's your answer:

Due to a power outage, only one paramedic responded to the call. The house was very dark so the paramedic asked Kathleen, a 4-yr old girl to hold a flashlight high over her Mommy so he could see while he helped deliver the baby. Very diligently, Kathleen did as she was asked.

Heidi pushed and pushed and after a little while, Connor was born. The paramedic lifted him by his little feet and spanked him on his bottom. Connor began to cry. The paramedic then thanked Kathleen for her help and asked the wide-eyed 4-yr old what she thought about what she had just witnessed.

Kathleen quickly responded, 'He shouldn't have crawled in there in the first place . . . smack him again!


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

lol


----------



## scroll (Apr 10, 2010)

good one


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

gross


----------

